# How to Remove Dye From Hair



## Diane (Feb 10, 2005)

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left width="60%"&gt;*How to Remove Dye From Hair*

By Jenny Drake

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

How to remove dye from hair which is designed to ... well, dye, change the color of, alter stuff. And it does it - very well.

Trouble comes when it gets on places you don't want it - like your face, or clothes, or carpet.

Or you decide that the color 'to die for' just did.

There are some commercial products to remove dye from hair, and a few home potions and processes.

Color Fix by Jheri Redding is designed to remove unwanted permant hair color, and controlled usage allows color correction to specific areas, either full or slight color corrections.

Loreal Color Zap gently washes away all permanent haircolor. Ideal for color correction, removal of dark shades, muddy, uneven results or color build up. Leaves hair ready for immediate re-coloring. Loreal Effasol Color Remover washes away permanent haircolor, leaving hair ready for recoloring. Can be used with water or developer.

Jerome Rusell's Punky Color Punk Off is an easy to use gel that will cleanse your skin from hair dye stains.

Roux Clean Touch is a gentle formula that removes haircolor from skin and scalp. Removes excess color from hair ends and assists in removing stains from clothing.

Home remedies include this one:

Hot Oil treatments, hairspray, shampooing and exposure to water will gradually fade hair dye.

To remove the last bit of residue or stain on the hair (or to get color out immediately) make up a small batch of bleach mixture and add it to 2 tablespoons or so of shampoo in a cup. Stir it up.

Shampoo your hair with this mixture, "kneading" the hair. Start at the roots and work your way down to the end, and then back up.

You should see the color disappear right before your eyes.

Black hair dye is a special case.

It's very hard to remove black hair dye from your hair completely, especially if it's permanent. Better to let it grow out and not bleach it. Bleaching with chemicals damages the hair it may make it so stretchy and thin that it comes out in your comb.

Likewise if black hair dye stains skin or fabric. The best way is to prevent it from staining in the first place by applying Vaseline around the hairline before dyeing.

If black hair dye stains fabric then using detergent and water quickly is a good idea - otherwise dry cleaning may be required.

Black hair dye stains can also be removed by rubbing cigarette ash over the stained skin, dipping milk in cotton balls and rubbing over the stained area, rubbing on WD-40 or even nail polish remover or hair spray.

Jenny Drake has a healthy interest in living life to the full. Her advice and writings are available for free download at her Beauty and Fitness web site


----------



## Laura (Feb 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Diane* Loreal Color Zap gently washes away all permanent haircolor. Ideal for color correction, removal of dark shades, muddy, uneven results or color build up. Leaves hair ready for immediate re-coloring. Loreal Effasol Color Remover washes away permanent haircolor, leaving hair ready for recoloring. Can be used with water or developer. YAY! I'm gonna have a look for this in my store over the weekend. My sister is always dying her hair at home &amp; it never turns out the way she wants it to so the next time it happens i can hand this to her





Thanks for posting these great articles Diane!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2005)

Love it! This i found interesting





Originally Posted by *Diane* 


*How to Remove Dye From Hair
*By Jenny Drake



How to remove dye from hair which is designed to ... well, dye, change the color of, alter stuff. And it does it - very well.

Trouble comes when it gets on places you don't want it - like your face, or clothes, or carpet.

Or you decide that the color 'to die for' just did.

There are some commercial products to remove dye from hair, and a few home potions and processes.

Color Fix by Jheri Redding is designed to remove unwanted permant hair color, and controlled usage allows color correction to specific areas, either full or slight color corrections.

Loreal Color Zap gently washes away all permanent haircolor. Ideal for color correction, removal of dark shades, muddy, uneven results or color build up. Leaves hair ready for immediate re-coloring. Loreal Effasol Color Remover washes away permanent haircolor, leaving hair ready for recoloring. Can be used with water or developer.

Jerome Rusell's Punky Color Punk Off is an easy to use gel that will cleanse your skin from hair dye stains.

Roux Clean Touch is a gentle formula that removes haircolor from skin and scalp. Removes excess color from hair ends and assists in removing stains from clothing.

Home remedies include this one:

Hot Oil treatments, hairspray, shampooing and exposure to water will gradually fade hair dye.

To remove the last bit of residue or stain on the hair (or to get color out immediately) make up a small batch of bleach mixture and add it to 2 tablespoons or so of shampoo in a cup. Stir it up.

Shampoo your hair with this mixture, "kneading" the hair. Start at the roots and work your way down to the end, and then back up.

You should see the color disappear right before your eyes.

Black hair dye is a special case.

It's very hard to remove black hair dye from your hair completely, especially if it's permanent. Better to let it grow out and not bleach it. Bleaching with chemicals damages the hair it may make it so stretchy and thin that it comes out in your comb.

Likewise if black hair dye stains skin or fabric. The best way is to prevent it from staining in the first place by applying Vaseline around the hairline before dyeing.

If black hair dye stains fabric then using detergent and water quickly is a good idea - otherwise dry cleaning may be required.

Black hair dye stains can also be removed by rubbing cigarette ash over the stained skin, dipping milk in cotton balls and rubbing over the stained area, rubbing on WD-40 or even nail polish remover or hair spray.

Jenny Drake has a healthy interest in living life to the full. Her advice and writings are available for free download at her Beauty and Fitness web site


----------



## Haloinrverse (Feb 11, 2005)

hot oil tretments stip the color out very well. another thing to use is dishwashing detergent.


----------

